# Waxing - Before & After



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Two days ago after full day of cleaning and waxing...GLEAM!










Today after driving in the Smokies... PHUN!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Before & after, very very nice. beautiful, I'll have either. 8) Even though it's not red.  
H.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

i THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA SHOW YOUR BACK SACK AND CRACK :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> i THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA SHOW YOUR BACK SACK AND CRACK :lol: :lol:


  Hehehe... I'll show it after another full cleanup on Monday! Ouch! :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

WTF is this doing in Off Topic, not what I was expecting :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Automotive porn!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Automotive porn!


Oh yeah!/ the hardcore variety. What an awesome car [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

